# Lets see the coolest Grips you have seen.



## thebikeman (Apr 7, 2015)

Lets see the Coolest Grips you have seen or had on a bike.
Here is one I saw. I wish I could find them at a reasonable price. I see them for 23.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I sold a set similar to these--Esso tiger grips. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2015)

thebikeman said:


> Lets see the Coolest Grips you have seen or had on a bike.
> Here is one I saw. I wish I could find them at a reasonable price. I see them for 23.00
> View attachment 207312




looks like the cork grip on fishing rods.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2015)

Not mine but i wish it was. Lucky Charm grip.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 7, 2015)

slick said:


> Not mine but i wish it was. Lucky Charm grip.




My bike ringer would be perfect for those grips...




These would look good on my pre-war bike.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 7, 2015)

Peps sometimes center their attention on oldest, rare or exclusivity,  But,, these Western flyer grips got spunk, meaty, grab-em and grind-em grip coolness.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2015)

1936 

Grip Well with integrated Delta horn button.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Goodrich grips on a Goodrich bike. 



I sold them to a guy with a better goodrich bike


----------



## okozzy (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Peps sometimes center their attention on oldest, rare or exclusivity,  But,, these Western flyer grips got spunk, meaty, grab-em and grind-em grip coolness.
> 
> View attachment 207362




If you had to put a price on these, what would that be?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 8, 2015)

*Early Vitalic*

Grips.


----------



## Cory (Apr 8, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 207344
> 
> Not mine but i wish it was. Lucky Charm grip.



Yikes Swastikas [emoji45] 
And why call them lucky charms?
And I misunderstanding something here? Thanks for any explanation guys.


2jakes said:


> My bike ringer would be perfect for those grips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

These ones.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 8, 2015)

Cory said:


> Yikes Swastikas [emoji45]
> And why call them lucky charms?
> And I misunderstanding something here? Thanks for any explanation guys.




http://www.ancient-origins.net/myths-legends/symbol-swastika-and-its-12000-year-old-history-001312

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2015)

Cory said:


> Yikes Swastikas [emoji45]
> And why call them lucky charms?
> And I misunderstanding something here? Thanks for any explanation guys.



Before the nazi's appropriated it, the swastika & variations of it were kind of a good luck symbol in Hinduism, Buddhism, & various other cultures. The name Adolf used to be popular also.


----------



## willardm (Apr 8, 2015)

While commonly associated with Nazi Germany, the swastika symbol is more than 3,000 years old. The word swastika comes from the Sanskrit svastika, which means “good fortune” or “well-being."


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2015)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Iverider (Apr 8, 2015)

Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2015)

Cory said:


> Yikes Swastikas [emoji45]
> And why call them lucky charms?
> And I misunderstanding something here? Thanks for any explanation guys.




The symbol was used 5,000 years before it became a negative thing. The word "swastika comes from the
Sanskrit "svastika" which means good fortune or well being.
There were many products in the US that had this symbol prior to the war.

My reply was in response to the "lucky charm" grips posted before & I felt that
the bell would go well with it that's all.
There was no intent to go beyond that or to start an issue.

To those of you who feel otherwise then I apologize. 

Any more replies by me on this would take away from the original topic.

This is my first & last on this.
I hope that we can continue on the original topic.

Thank You.




History of the Swastika - ushmm.org‎


----------



## Cory (Apr 8, 2015)

2jakes said:


> The symbol was used 5,000 years before it became a negative thing. The word "swastika comes from the
> Sanskrit "svastika" which means good fortune or well being.
> There were many products in the US that had this symbol prior to the war.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your clarification,  glad we are keeping it positive. Most people's knee jerk reaction to a swastica is negative.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, some nice grips here!!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2015)

1931 Excelsior Henderson motorcycle grip.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> 1931 Excelsior Henderson motorcycle grip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's cool.


----------



## thebikeman (Apr 8, 2015)

Cory said:


> Yikes Swastikas [emoji45]
> And why call them lucky charms?
> And I misunderstanding something here? Thanks for any explanation guys.




Funny How People are Afraid of things that they do not understand. Even the News everyday. It searches for everything Negative there is.
Don't Worry... There is money to be made on some collectable stuff like these at Yard Sales....


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 8, 2015)

I think the bell is a swastika and the grips are the good luck symbol.  Depends which way it is facing.  


Nevermind see above postings


----------



## thebikeman (Apr 8, 2015)

I would love to find some of those Cork Grips. Does anyone know a source for them. I found one. But they were difficult to purchase.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2015)

Bottom, Iver!!


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2015)

Should we vote for the strangest grip?


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Bottom, Iver!!




Very nice.


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

I've got this one.... I wish I had another one.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2015)

more.....


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 9, 2015)

Schwinn Tear drop glow in the dark grips.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is another grip.


----------



## Cory (Apr 9, 2015)

ABC Services said:


> Schwinn Tear drop glow in the dark grips.



My favorite so far. So cool.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2015)

I bought these grips from the Cabe because they were NOS and cool as can be for my favorite bike that gets all my fun stuff I find. 


https://vimeo.com/124526244


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2015)

Working on a Westfield, and I thought this was a pretty cool looking grip.
Super comfortable too.
A case where form and function go hand in hand.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Working on a Westfield, and I thought this was a pretty cool looking grip.
> Super comfortable too.
> A case where form and function go hand in hand.
> 
> ...




I have a pair o'dees I'd sell....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 2, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> *Early Vitalic*
> 
> Grips.



Anybody know where I could find some of these?


----------



## higgens (Nov 3, 2016)

Horn button built in


 
Twisty bell grips


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 3, 2016)

Still looking for one of these, posted earlier, I have the matching bell that faces the same way, should bring me luck!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 3, 2016)

A bit battered, but still used regularly. On my Rochester.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 3, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Bottom, Iver!!
> 
> View attachment 207602
> 
> View attachment 207603



I need a set like that for my Iver, mine are toast


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 3, 2016)

Rocket grips for an Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bicycle in red! I believe JKT has a pair.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Rocket grips for an Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bicycle in red! I believe JKT has a pair.
> 
> View attachment 378533



You beat me to the punch! The "Rocket-L" grips, IMHO, the best and craziest grips of all. I'd have them on every bike I own if I could find and afford that many! NOTE: to the guys that re-pop grips, DO THESE $$$$


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 3, 2016)

Rocket grips in black? Were on a wartime Elgin.


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2016)

Rocket grips with Rocket guards


----------



## bikiba (Nov 4, 2016)

mike j said:


> Before the nazi's appropriated it, the swastika & variations of it were kind of a good luck symbol in Hinduism, Buddhism, & various other cultures. The name Adolf used to be popular also.



the swastika is all over ancient temples in india. when I saw it I was like whoa...but they don't think anything abt it. most don't even know anything about WWII or who hitler even is!


----------



## bairdco (Nov 4, 2016)

Tricycle or kids bike horn grips. you squeeze where the "K" is and they let out a weak little honk.


----------



## morton (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe not the coolest

 

 

 but definitely different.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 5, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Rocket grips in black? Were on a wartime Elgin.
> 
> View attachment 378578



Yep, those grips aren't for that bike. Sell them to me and I'll find the right grips for you!


----------



## buickmike (Nov 5, 2016)

Grips courtesy of "spokes"


----------



## locomotion (Nov 5, 2016)

my favorite set of grips are these pre-1900 Columbia "made for the bars" grips, that are on one of my drive-shaft Columbia
I don't know what they are made of: ivory, bone, wood?   but the material is rock hard


----------



## John (Nov 5, 2016)

Grip-O-Lite grips


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I sold a set similar to these--Esso tiger grips. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 207335



I had a set when new back in '65-'66 Dad got them in Windsor Canada.No Essos near us.I currently have a set on a nice '62 Typhoon,found in the pack @ a garage sale years ago.Still very cool


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 5, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Yep, those grips aren't for that bike. Sell them to me and I'll find the right grips for you!



Sold the grips and threw in a bike with them! Ha!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 5, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sold the grips and threw in a bike with them! Ha!



Well, I HAD to ask. Ya never know!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 5, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sold the grips and threw in a bike with them! Ha!



Well, I HAD to ask. Ya never know!


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a set of twist grips not the coolest  or old ?but they do have certain ring to them.

 

 

 


Thanks Greg


----------



## Intense One (Nov 6, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Still looking for one of these, posted earlier, I have the matching bell that faces the same way, should bring me luck!
> 
> View attachment 378506



Good luck!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have these, on a teens Rudge-Whitworth ladies bike which I've only ridden once. Will hopefully be putting it all back together over the winter ready for someone to use next year. They're in not bad condition for their age!


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 6, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> I have a set of twist grips not the coolest  or old ?but they do have certain ring to them.View attachment 379403 View attachment 379404 View attachment 379405 View attachment 379407
> Thanks Greg




Funny. Someone just offered me a set of those.


----------



## Van (Aug 28, 2017)

Are these grips for sale?


QUOTE="Freqman1, post: 443797, member: 4154"]I sold a set similar to these--Esso tiger grips. V/r Shawn

View attachment 207335

View attachment 207335[/QUOTE]


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2021)

Grip-Well grips found on early Huffman and some Meads (in red) and possibly other manufacturers.  There seems to be two versions, one version has more rounded ends, on the second type the ends are more sharp.  Do any other versions or colors exist?   Also on the ones I have seen the script is in the same orientation for both the left and right (drive side); has anyone encountered these with the script facing away from the rider (flipped) on the left side?

Type 1:

Left side grip below:




Right (drive side-1936 Huffman Safety Streamline) grip below:







Pair of a 1937 ladies Mead below:



Left side grip below:



Left side grip below:



Right drive side grip below:



Right drive side grip (1936 Huffman Safety Streamline) below:



Type 2:





It seems type 2 are much less common.  The repops that were made 8 or 9 years ago are version 2.  It is quite easy to use a grinder or disk sander and modify the repops to make them more rounded like the type 1 version.

Besides Huffman (black grips) and some Meads (red colored grips) a pair of reds have been found on an “as found” 1921-22 Indian BSA special racer (type 2 version).  Unfortunately original literature is yet to be found on these Indian bicycles so these may have been later replacements.

As memory serves, these grips were manufactured by Manhattan Rubber Co. but I need to reference the period literature to confirm this.  I also recall a period ad mentioning these were also offered in white; are there any still out there in this color?





Kind thanks to: Scott @sm2501, Marty @cyclingday, Ken Flora @bentwoody66, Chad @saladshooter, and Mike Spangler @prewarbikes4sale for photos.  And also to @rideahiggins for producing the reproduction grips; he provides a valuable service as the originals of these tend to be very fragile and likely should not be ridden extensively unless you have Bezos' dough.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 21, 2021)

morton said:


> Maybe not the coolestView attachment 378979 View attachment 378981 View attachment 378982 but definitely different.



I bought a set for my Son,still have them


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 8, 2022)

Some awesome TOC, the red rubber maybe that old or early 20th century.  
The stamped leather pair say: 
Patent Pending 
J.J. Warren & Co
Worchester, Mass


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 8, 2022)

NOT REALLY MY STYLE


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 8, 2022)

Evans200 said:


> You beat me to the punch! The "Rocket-L" grips, IMHO, the best and craziest grips of all. I'd have them on every bike I own if I could find and afford that many! NOTE: to the guys that re-pop grips, DO THESE $$$$



That's my photo of an original set of Rocket grips I sold here. No I haven't made any.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 8, 2022)

What can I say? I like green!


----------



## nightrider (Jan 8, 2022)

Iverider said:


> View attachment 588727Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Wow! I don't know if I would sport them on a bike, but they are wicked! Would look great in my curio of kitsch and oddities!


----------



## nightrider (Jan 8, 2022)

higgens said:


> Horn button built in
> View attachment 378423
> Twisty bell grips
> View attachment 378425
> View attachment 378424



Please start, or share a post about that fender light! Yeah, I know, it's all about the grips. But...


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 14, 2022)

Haverford Cycle Co. Black Beauty grips:


----------



## locomotion (Jan 30, 2022)

some of my cool grips


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 9, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> NOT REALLY MY STYLE View attachment 1544626



Stylish but probably don't last very long.


----------

